# CPU Kühler



## Black_Deal (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich will mir einen neunen CPU Kühler kaufen da die CPU mit dem standart Fent immer so um die 65 - 70° hat. Könnt Ihr mir villeicht einen guten Kühler empfeheln?

Ich habe einen Athlon XP 3000+ (nicht übertaktet)

mfg


----------



## Sinac (29. Oktober 2004)

Wir nehmen immer Silent Copper (hoffe die heißen jetzt so bin nicht 100% sicher) Die sind echt gut und temperaturgesteuert, drehen also nicht immer auf voller Leistung. Musst allerdings Fan Detection im BIOS aus machen, da das BIOS sonst beim Booten denkt der FAn dreht nicht 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

